

Announcing Ubuntu 10.04 LTS: The Lucid Lynx - mattyb
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1916

======
jhancock
I have used the last two ubuntu LTS server releases for production dedicated
servers. Never had a problem. Its very good stuff for mainstream production
systems.

I came to ubuntu from FreeBSD. One of the many things I liked about BSD
systems is the secure-by-default attitude. Ubuntu server comes close to this
in a default install.

------
TallGuyShort
As much as I fear for the direction Ubuntu heads in terms of "free software'"
and commercialization sometimes, I really admire their release schedule:
Consistent, regular releases, with an overlaid schedule that emphasizes
reliability and robustness. The best of both worlds!

~~~
Nwallins
What's to fear? The nature of free software is robust to commercial
interference (by design), and didn't Red Hat prove that the relationship is
generally mutually beneficial? Don't we want free software in the data center?

~~~
TallGuyShort
Sorry, that wasn't clear. I wasn't referring to the incompatibility of free
software and commercialism. I was referring to Ubuntu's gradual shift away
from their promise of always being free. Specifically, I would point out the
recent "branding" updates to Firefox - that basically trick the user into
accepting packages that merely promote Ubuntu. There's nothing inherently evil
about it - but it was out of style for them, I think. There's also constant
additions of packages and kernel modules that aren't REALLY 'free', etc...

So what I really meant is that as Ubuntu gains popularity, I've noticed more
and more that they're concerned with things other than providing a truly free
OS. Not that I blame them - it's only natural as a company grows. But
sometimes it worries me what will eventually become of Ubuntu.

~~~
FooBarWidget
I don't, I think that kind of things are exactly what they should be doing.
There are plenty of "100% free" distros like Debian and Fedora; Ubuntu
shouldn't mimic them and instead should do whatever is the best for end users.

------
billybob
I wish I had an intelligent comment, but all I can think of is: Hooray!

------
NathanKP
Does anyone other than me wonder what the Ubuntu people are going to do when
they reach "z"? I guess they'll have to start over at "a" again. ;)

~~~
billybob
They will start using Unicode characters. Since this will be totally
unpronounceable, they will change their slogan from "Linux for human beings"
to "Linux for our robot overloards."

~~~
billybob
On the bright side, "Zesty Zephyr" is going to be AWESOME.

~~~
graywh
"Zephyr" isn't an animal, but "a breeze from the west."

Anyway, I'm voting for "(Zippy|Zesty) (Zebra|Zebu)".

~~~
rbanffy
Zorilla (Ictonyx striatus)

~~~
greendestiny
Zoot-suited Zonkey

------
kqr2
Great news since I have been relying on the previous LTS releases.

Just curious, are there any other linux distributions with long term support?

~~~
pmjordan
Essentially all the 'enterprise' distributions.

------
dreaming
Anyone else upset it won't be called 'Lusty Lama' ?

~~~
philjackson
I was holding out for 'Litigious Lemming'.

------
Novash
Isn't it a bit early for the 10.04 release? Like ... 6 months earlier? Where
is 9.10?

~~~
sharms
They are just announcing the plans for 10.04 since 9.10 is frozen now and only
bug fixes are going in.

------
RK
Lynx? Is this aimed at OS X? I for one hope so.

~~~
iron_ball
No, it's named after the new default browser.

~~~
dhimes
ROTFLMFAO

I once tried to log in to facebook with lynx... they were ready for me!

------
mattdennewitz
when is "lumbering lummox" due?

~~~
mattdennewitz
have a sense of humor about the naming, folks. "rabid raccoon lts" will be
awesome, as will "egregious egret" afterwards.

------
migpwr
Enough with the stupid release names

~~~
Herring
I think we're supposed to be used to it by now, that & the brown.

